

Startup Quote: Bart Decrem, co-founder, Tapulous - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6028219445

======
raychancc
Don’t get ahead of yourself. Companies need time to figure out what they want
to be.

\- Bart Decrem (@bartd)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6028219445>

